# Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV



## jar546 (Nov 1, 2009)

Starting to see more and more of this lately.  Automatic failure and redo for both DIY and Pros alike.  Anyone do something different?  Won't even go to the testing procedure anymore.


----------



##  (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

And how about gas pipe with white Teflon tape?


----------



## D a v e W (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

Both no no's here :mrgreen:


----------



## JBI (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

I actually met a plumber who is alergic to the purple primer... told him to hire a helper who isn't.  :roll:


----------



## karmann33 (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

Am I missing something or are you guys requiring plumbers to use purple primer? Tell me if I'm wrong but it's not a code requirement to use purple primer. Some jurisdictions are requiring it but as of now we aren't.


----------



## JBI (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

karmann33 - Yes, you're missing something...

2006 IPC 705.14.2 Solvent cementing. (And 2006 IRC at P3003.14.2)

Joint surfaces shall be clean and free from moisture. *A purple primer that conforms to ASTM F 656 shall be applied.* Solvent cement not purple in color and conforming to ASTM D 2564, CSA B137.3, CSA B181.2 or CSA B182.1 shall be applied to all joint surfaces. The joint shall be made while the cement is wet and shall be in accordance with ASTM D 2855. Solvent-cement joints shall be permitted above or below ground.

What year Code are you using/based on?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

UPC Installation Standard 9 Section 2.7.6 requires a listed primer in compliance with ASTM F 656 which recommends primer be purple


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

Jeff,

In the 1970s, when I started plumbing; we used purple primer on water lines and did not use the primer on DWV.  At first we thought the primer was needed only for water pipe that would be under pressure; and inspectors didn't know better then.

Several years later; on my own rental property; I went under one house (pier and beam) to check on a leak.  It was from the PVC drain lines.  I could actually spin the pipe between the fittings.

One of the complaints that plumbers have with the purple primer; is that if it is spilled (even a little bit) onto concrete floors (even after it has supposedly dried completely) it will cause discoloration in vinyl tile or lenoleum.  I have seen several examples where the flooring had to be replaced.

However, as I told the plumber; "Sloppy workmanship not an amendment to the code".   

Uncle Bob


----------



## Mac (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

Oh yeah, I made new friends last summer by requiring the replacement of all the newly installed PVC drainage - and vents - in full remodels of two big bathrooms (several WCs, five sinks, three showers each) in a frat house. They were ready to water test and I didn't see purple so walked out to confer with the project manager. I let him tell the plumber hee hee.

A few days later the purple-hued system passed the water test...


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

I actually saw a plumber with purple 'glue'.

He had added primer to the glue for one stop shopping.


----------



## JBI (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

pyrguy - How'd that work out for him?


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

I wasn't the inspector. An acquaintance started to work for the company. He did not stay long.


----------



## JBI (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

Probably a good career move...


----------



## 88twin (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

has anyone seen the primer that fluoresces(sp?) purple under blue light?


----------



## JBI (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

88twin - No, I haven't. And I don't carry a blue light around on inspections either... :roll:


----------



## karmann33 (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> karmann33 - Yes, you're missing something...2006 IPC 705.14.2 Solvent cementing. (And 2006 IRC at P3003.14.2)
> 
> Joint surfaces shall be clean and free from moisture. *A purple primer that conforms to ASTM F 656 shall be applied.* Solvent cement not purple in color and conforming to ASTM D 2564, CSA B137.3, CSA B181.2 or CSA B182.1 shall be applied to all joint surfaces. The joint shall be made while the cement is wet and shall be in accordance with ASTM D 2855. Solvent-cement joints shall be permitted above or below ground.
> 
> What year Code are you using/based on?


2003 IBC & 2003 IRC and obviously I haven't been enforcing the requirements of the code. We do require testing of waste drains and vents but, that no excuse for my ignorance. Thanks John


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

How many color blind inspectors do you think pass that "Blue" mult-purpose crap?

Uncle Bob


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Failing a job with no purple primer on PVC  DWV

John,

I have seen the puple primer used on all the commercial jobs so far, it goes back to the 2000IPC, but I'm not sure how you would be able to inspect any other approve primer unless your there watching it be applied? Any thoughts on how you could approve a ground rough plumbing inspection if purple is not being used? Leftover cans on the job site is kinda weak?

UB,

Seen the blue on residential, it's always on the floor or on the plumbers helpers shirt!


----------

